# Fubared Calling 911 ~ Fire & Ambulance Vehicles Images



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

20190606 MFR - I had salveged all the still working images link posts from this thread and moved them to either the on going 

Ambulance - https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722...cting/383979-did-somebody-call-ambulance.html

Fire - https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722-diecast-emergency-vehicles-collecting/555506-fire-truck.html or, 

Police - https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/1722-diecast-emergency-vehicles-collecting/548137-call-police.html

photo threads in this section.

Our wish that maybe someday PB would change there mind and restore the broken image links or not came through!

(_*And then in 2019 they added HUGE watermarks and then made them fuzzy.*_ :willy_nilly

If anyone wants to go back and replace any of the still broken links remaining in this thread. Just post a thread updated post at the end of this thread when you are done - to bump it up to the top - where it can be seen again.

A lot of worthy images of a lot of older casting equipment if you havent seen them in awhile! 


:cheers2:


_*This post is already in the fire thread because it cant be moved or edited without losing the whole thread. :cheers2:*_






this may interest some people on this thread!!!

http://www.transconmedivac.com/index.html


----------



## BostonBob (Oct 13, 2010)

I could not figure out if this was Fire only or Police too...I have both:

My State Police collection:










Some Sheriff cars:










Fire Chiefs:










and possibly the best MB fire vehicles: KME Fire Pumpers


----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

duncan said:


>


Those are some sweet ones bro.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Awesome thread Steve!!!!!*

*WOW! steve awesome collections boy do I feel safe with you or should I say emergency crew!!!!.....Here are some of mines but older pixs I haven't updated any of my current one yet......:thumbsup:*


----------



## duncan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Guntownal (Mar 6, 2006)

Marine rescue van...


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

https://s25.postimg.org/iaa2v265b/Hot_Wheels_Old_No._5.5.jpg








Hot Wheels Old No. 5.5


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

Maisto


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Eesti919 (Nov 7, 2018)

Fire trucks from my Siku collection:


















They are mostly 1:50 or 1:55


----------

